# Which Headlight Wire



## hlfdGTO (Sep 15, 2006)

Im lookin to splice in strobe lights to the WIRE that makes the headlights blink when the keyless button is pressed. Can anyone point out the wire that does this? Is there some kind of switch? And again, my goal is to get strobes to blink (i will drill into the headlight assembly and install strobes) instead of the headlights. Thanks.


----------



## GM Paint Guy (Apr 8, 2006)

hlfdGTO said:


> Im lookin to splice in strobe lights to the WIRE that makes the headlights blink when the keyless button is pressed. Can anyone point out the wire that does this? Is there some kind of switch? And again, my goal is to get strobes to blink (i will drill into the headlight assembly and install strobes) instead of the headlights. Thanks.


No Special Wire, the lights are just flashed via the onboard computer. You can tap into that wire and the strobes *and *lights will activate.


----------



## hlfdGTO (Sep 15, 2006)

Great thanks but.....if I do that, then the strobes will come on when my headlights are on, which is illegal.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

hlfdGTO said:


> Great thanks but.....if I do that, then the strobes will come on when my headlights are on, which is illegal.


I think GM Guy is correct Headlights controlled by BCM. What about a relay that turns off your Mod when key is on or car is running, would give the results you want?


----------



## hlfdGTO (Sep 15, 2006)

well i actually just wanted them to blink once, when the keyless button (unlock/lock) is pressed. I just figured since the CPU makes the lights blink then maybe that wire, I could splice into. I thought maybe the wire that goes to the knob in the interior was different.


----------

